
Airbnb to Remove Listings in Jewish West Bank Settlements - mbgaxyz
https://www.haaretz.com/amp/israel-news/airbnb-to-remove-listings-in-jewish-west-bank-settlements-1.6662443
======
dragonwriter
> Airbnb to Remove Listings in Jewish West Bank Settlements

 _Israeli_ West Bank settlements is the issue, though the Israeli government
and it's backers tend to conflate the two things in order to dismiss criticism
of government policy as anti-Semitism.

> enclaves that most world powers consider illegal for taking up land where
> Palestinians seek statehood

No, they are enclaves most world powers consider illegal for taking up land in
the State of Palestine, which most of the world already recognizes.

------
uncoder0
Interesting that they're being singled out but not unexpected. Does AirBnB
operate in China, Saudi Arabia, or Turkey or do they just consider their
atrocities less severe?

~~~
ArchTypical
"a company that has no qualms about renting apartments in dictatorships around
the world and in places that have no relationship with human rights is
singling out Israel. This can only be a result of anti-Semitism or
surrendering to terrorism – or both." \- Yesha Council

This statement _in_the_article_ nods to that idea. I think the statement is
more than fair.

~~~
mlevental
isn't this just whataboutism refracted through the "anything done Jews is
anti-Semitic when it doesn't work out in their favor"?

like do we want settlers listing their apartments on Airbnb or not? if not
then this is the right move regardless of airbnb's policies elsewhere

~~~
ArchTypical
They posed that it may be one possible interpretation, which was the fair
part.

I think all totalitarian and contested land should be delisted, but this might
be a "testing the waters" act.

~~~
tomjakubowski
_The_ alternative interpretation presented is that AirBnb is "surrendering to
terrorism." Talk about a false dilemma.

------
tomohawk
All part of the new antisemitism. It's become all too acceptable. Here's
another example:

[https://freebeacon.com/national-security/cnn-commentator-
end...](https://freebeacon.com/national-security/cnn-commentator-endorses-
palestinians-using-violence-to-resist-israel/)

~~~
trisomy21
Can you point me to someone who is vocal and supportive of Palestinian rights
that you don’t consider to be antisemitic?

~~~
tomohawk
Can you point me to someone who supports violence against jews who is not
antisemitic?

Can you point me to a company that takes an action wrt Israel, but doesn't
take similar actions in similar situations elsewhere against other countries
that is not following an antisemitic policy?

~~~
dTal
Airbnb have taken similar actions elsewhere, such as removing listings in
Crimea due to Russia's annexation. Nor does the action apply to Israel, but to
Israeli settlements outside of Israel that are certainly illegal under
international law.

